# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Doris Reef

## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos 

Acho que chegou a hora de vos apresentar o nosso projecto.

Ao fim de quase cinco longos meses de esperas  :Icon Cry:  

Penso que está quase. Assim vamos apresentar o material para ouvir o vosso parecer ..... :SbRequin2: .

O projecto é meu e especialmente do meu marido e colega de fórum Paulo Norberto (especialmente dele pois eu tinha pensado adquirir um aqua pequenino de água doce com uns gupis. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ).
Já agora a Doris é como me chamam em casa pelos meus famosos esquecimentos  :yb624: 

aqua C 120 x L 50 x A 55 -  ~360 Litros
sump C 100 cm x L 40 cm x A 50 (40) cm - ~90 litros
Deposito de reposição de água doce C 20 cm x L 40 cm x A 50 cm
Deposito de reposição de água salgada C 30 cm x L 40 cm x A 60 cm
móvel de mdf hidrófilo forrado a vidro preto

Todos estes componentes foram executados pela Aquartistic com uma qualidade excelente (nota 10)


Escumador H&S 150-F2001 (adquirido em 2ª mão)
Bomba de retorno EHEIM Compact+ 5000
Bomba de Circulação Tunze Turbelle® stream 6105.000 com single controller (adquirido em 2ª mão)
Iluminação 2 Aquabem 1000Hd e 2 Aquabem 500 Reef Blue single (adquirido em 2ª mão)
Aquecimento 2 Jager de 200 W
Osmose de 3 estagios Aquili
Reposição da água Tunze Calcium Dispenser Kit 68 e Osmolator Universal com bomba.
Areão de TM de coral fino 
+- 40 Kgs de Rocha viva que está reservada a um colega.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite

O equipamento descrito é adequado. Também pela descrição fica a ideia de recurso a automação de várias acções ... reposição de água doce e salgada assim como cálcio. As automações são uma boa ajuda mas devem ter rotinas de verificação e se possível redundâncias porque podem falhar o que é algo que não deve acontecer porque pode provocar danos graves.
Uma vez que a caixa depuradora (=sump) tem capacidade significativa, deixo a sugestão para que lá seja alojada grande parte da rocha viva e que sejam usados ramos de recife (reef branches) no aquário e assim maximizar o espaço dentro do mesmo bem como ter uma circulação mais livre e também evitar zonas "mortas" onde se podem acumular detritos. 



Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## nuno.fernão.ferro

Estou á pouco tempo neste forum e naõ quero ser mal interpretado mas o pessoal tem na cabeça material de marcas com preços alucinativos e manientos.
para um aquário dessas dimenções axo o investimento excessivo. só isso.
desmitifiquem a agua salgada pois o que conta são as tpa´s com aqua de qualidade e feitas regularmente.
Mas mesmo assim foi um bom investimento porque o material é bom.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Estou á pouco tempo neste forum e naõ quero ser mal interpretado mas o pessoal tem na cabeça material de marcas com preços alucinativos e manientos.
> para um aquário dessas dimenções axo o investimento excessivo. só isso.
> desmitifiquem a agua salgada pois o que conta são as tpa´s com aqua de qualidade e feitas regularmente.
> Mas mesmo assim foi um bom investimento porque o material é bom.


B :Olá: a tarde

Não chega dizer se é caro ou barato ... é necessário fundamentar e apresentar soluções detalhadas e bem fundamentadas! Ficamos a aguardar até porque todos seguramente queremos poupar  :Wink:  ... Portanto deverás explicar com o máximo detalhe e fundamento como deveria ter sido feito, porquê, que sustentabilidade e satisfação tal pode garantir ... obrigado desde já quanto mais não seja porque todos queremos poupar, alcançar os melhores resultados a todos os níveis.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Já agora a Doris é como me chamam em casa pelos meus famosos esquecimentos


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Florbela, desculpa mas não resisti... :Olá: 

Boa sorte com o projecto!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Florbela,

Parabéns pela nova montagem  :SbOk3: 

O Setup no geral acho bom, particularmente aquário, sump e depósitos  :SbOk: 

Em termos de equipamento, no global também me parece adequado. Tenho apenas algumas dúvidas na iluminação, essas calhas perfazem um total de uns 84W de iluminação led. Para um volume de 168 litros estaria bom. Mas como o aquário tem uns 360 litros úteis possivelmente não chega. Além da hipótese de colocar as calhas e iluminar apenas uma parte (ilha de rocha), outra hipótese, na minha opinião melhor, seria complementar as calhas led com iluminação T5. As calhas led no meio e duas T5 54W (uma à frente outra atrás), melhorava muito, acho...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Aliás, talvez umas três T5 54W fosse ainda melhor.

Mais ou menos assim a disposição:

(de trás para a frente)

================ T5 54W Branca ================
================ T5 54W Azul ================
==== Aquabeam 1000HD ===== Aquabeam 1000HD ====
==== Aquabeam 500 Azul ==== Aquabeam 500 Azul ====
=============== T5 54W Branca ===============

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  

Obrigado a todos que comentaram e aconselharam...

Em relação ao comentário do Artur também estamos conscientes de que a iluminação deverá estar aquém das necessidades, no entanto para a primeira fase achamos que seria suficiente. Que isto dos salgados é   :SbRiche: .

A tmc aconselha mais uma de 1500 só de bancos. No entanto o meu marido é muito engenhocas e está a pensar em uma calha diy com leds. É que nós somos ecologistas ferrenhos e estamos, mesmo ao nível de casa, a optar já por leds. :SbSourire: 

Em relação ao comentário do colega Nuno Ferro nós somos da opinião de muitos colegas do fórum... mais vale gastar um pouquinho mais no inicio e não gastar duas vezes...  :HaEbouriffe: 

Obrigado também pelos conselhos do Pedro, vou aproveitar a ideia de pôr alguma rocha na sump assim ficamos com um layout mais clean. 

Amanhã vou tentar pôr umas fotos.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos.

Ainda não tive tempo para as fotos.  :yb620: 

Esta semana tem sido o ultimar dos preparativos.

Hoje enfim fomos fazer mais uma coleta á Praia Azul e enchemos o Aqua.

Ainda faltam uns 60 Litros. Amanhã vamos buscar mais agua e por a circular com a sump. Neste momento só temos a Tunze a fazer circulação interna.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Cá estão as 1ªs fotos. 

Obras para albergar o áqua.  :Icon Cry: 
Esgoto do aqua e alimentação da rede para a osmose



Extractor com Higrometro



Já com melhor aspecto  :Pracima:  a estrutura metálica



Zona de reposição já com tudo arrumadinho (por diversas vezes  :yb624: )



Algumas obras na rua.

Uma válvula redutora de pressão para não estragar a osmose



A canalização do esgoto e alimentação de agua da rede publica



Promenores da canalização do aqua e coluna seca



uma vista de toda a zona técnica e Sump



Enfim  :SbSourire2:  enchimento trabalho de equipa com o filhote a ajudar.



O aquascaping  :yb624:  se se pode chamar algo parcido  :HaEbouriffe: 



Enfim dia 15-05-2011 Cheio e turvo 



Dia 16-05 a pingar um pouco  :yb620: , talvez reparado com silicone  :yb663: .

Hoje á noite vamos ver.

Obrigado a todos pela paciência.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

A pingar onde?

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Pelo que me disseram quando estava a montar o meu aqua (q nunca pingou) o sal acaba por vedar a maioria dos buracos

Parabéns pelo projecto.

Esta ai muito investimento. :Coradoeolhos:  

Boa sorte

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Viva,
> 
> Pelo que me disseram quando estava a montar o meu aqua (q nunca pingou) o sal acaba por vedar a maioria dos buracos


Sérgio...?????



Florbela :Olá: , noto que tiveste cuidado e rigor com a montagem, no entanto há coisas que falham, fruto de pouca experiência. 

Por exemplo, irás a ter problemas com as tomadas e componentes electrónicos colocados por cima da sump. O nível de humidade será altíssimo nesse compartimento.

Cuidado com as fugas de água, o melhor que tens a fazer é esvaziares o aquário, secá-lo e repará-lo, só depois voltar a testar.

As dobradiças desse móvel também não me parecem adequadas.

Posso estar errado, mas esse escumador sai da sump?? ..De qualquer forma, irás ter bastantes dores de cabeça com a altura dessa sump, durante as manutenções.

Quando puderes, coloca uma foto mais aproximada da sump 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

> Sérgio...?????
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Epá acho que n disse disparate nenhum...acho??? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> a todos
> 
> Cá estão as 1ªs fotos. 
> 
> Obras para albergar o áqua. 
> uma vista de toda a zona técnica e Sump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Florbela

Antes de mais, os meus sinceros parabéns, pois é de louvar o empenho e gosto com que estão a desenvolver o vosso projecto. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

No entanto, penso que a altura certa, para se modificar alguma coisa, seja agora, e com muita franqueza e afirmo-o por experiência própria, que irás ter muita condensação na parte de trás da sump, que para além dos problemas que te irá causar na instalação electrica, poderás vir a ter humidade quanto baste nessa parede, e degradação do movel.

Aconselho-te a retirares o tampo de trás do movel, para que o ar circule e o mesmo se dissipe, não havendo lugar à tão indesejada condensação.

Outro problema, e desculpa-me desde já, pois a foto não está no angulo ideal, por isso poderei estar enganado, prende se com as inumeras divisões que a tua sump têm, que te irá dificultar a sua manutenção, eu aconselho a sump, o mais ampla possivel, acessivel de todas as maneiras.

Essa fuga de água que referes, caso seja real, acho que a deves rever da forma mais eficaz possivel , para não vires a ter dissabores quando isso, estiver tudo montado.

Quanto ao resto, gostei do que vi, e que tudo vos corra pelo melhor, que disfrutem deste maravilhoso hobbie e do vosso tão desejado sistema.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Desde já obrigado.

Já não pinga  :SbSourire: .

A coluna seca foi refeita para lhe aumentar altura inicial, por isso tivemos que ser nós a por o silicone... Havia uma pequena falha. 

Reforçamos com silicone a coluna seca e já está ok.´

Tinhamos feito um enchimento com água doce para teste, mas como foram umas meras 4 horas não deve ter sido suficiente. Enfim principiantes  :yb624: .

Em relação ás tomadas de corrente são de alvelos protegidos (anti salpicos) no entanto...vamos ver.

A sump não era para ir tão até ao fundo, no entanto talvez pelo tipo de dobradiças que levou para as portas de vidro o carpinteiro deixou a madeira muito mais funda que o metal e nós tinhamos feito contas ao tubo metálico, pois tinhamos pensado num DIY, mas o meu marido teve uma crise numa hernia discal e resolvemos mandar fazer o móvel. 

Assinalei a laranja a largura inicial e a que ficou.



daqui a pouco já vou procurar mais fotos da sump.

Agora tenho que trabalhar, porque ontem com as peripécias aquarianas não  consegui "peixar" como chamamos lá em casa ás nossas noites passadas no forum.

cumps.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá Florbela
> 
> Antes de mais, os meus sinceros parabéns, pois é de louvar o empenho e gosto com que estão a desenvolver o vosso projecto.
> 
> No entanto, penso que a altura certa, para se modificar alguma coisa, seja agora, e com muita franqueza e afirmo-o por experiência própria, que irás ter muita condensação na parte de trás da sump, que para além dos problemas que te irá causar na instalação electrica, poderás vir a ter humidade quanto baste nessa parede, e degradação do movel.
> 
> Aconselho-te a retirares o tampo de trás do movel, para que o ar circule e o mesmo se dissipe, não havendo lugar à tão indesejada condensação.


Obrigado pelos comentários. Os de parabéns e as considerações aos menos bom.  :Pracima: 

Em relação a retirar o tampo de trás, só retirando o móvel... :SbRireLarme2: . Temos a lateral aberta com um extrator. Pensamos que se começar a criar muita condensação dentro do móvel, temos umas ventoinhas pequenas de pc que aplicaremos dentro do móvel para forçar o ar para a zona do extractor. 

Vamos lá ver se funciona, tal como diz o Sergio Jacinto 
"A experiência é obtida imediatamente depois de ter sido necessária" 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Amanhã o Doris Reef faz 1 semana. Tudo direitinho com os valores. 

Apesar dos valores, fizemos uma TPA de 55 litros com água do mar.

Não me esqueci das fotos da Sump, mas já tivemos mais uns pingos na coluna seca com a inerente trabalheira para descobrir de onde vinha a agua e  posterior selagem a silicone.  :yb620: 

Como o tempo é como os  :SbRiche: , nunca abundam, alguma coisa (ou muitas  :yb624: ) tem que ficar para traz. 

Já agora gostava de perguntar se acham possivel que tenha coralina a nascer na plate de rocha morta pois parecem estar a aparecer umas bolinhas cor de rosa. A RV, segundo o colega que ma vendeu em 2ª mão, está muito maturada e tem bastante coralina...tambem temos alguns espirografos pequeninos  e muita bicharada minuscula  :SbSourire2: .
Obrigado a todos

----------


## AndreMedinas

Boa noite  :Olá: 

Essas bolinhas que falas apostaria em cianobacterias, é natural num aquário a amadurecer.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

podem ser cor de rosa?

Cumprimentos

----------


## AndreMedinas

Normalmente tem um tom avermelhado/roxo.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

não tem nada este aspecto...obrigado pela foto. Parecem realmente pequenos pontos de coralina, mas acho muito cedo. O meu marido já andou a tentar tirar uma foto, mas a máquina não mostra nada de jeito  :Frown: 

Obrigado

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  

Aqua a ficar castanho  :Admirado: 

Não estavamos á espera delas tão cedo. No sábados os valores estavam todos direitinhos  :SbRequin2: 

Quando chegámos e ligámos a iluminação não reparamos, alimentamos a rocha com comida de corais como habitualmente.

Quando voltei lá cerca de 3 horas depois de ligar as luzes qual não é o  meu espanto  :EEK!:  que tinha um reafbranch às ricas  :yb624:  o artista era o caracol do mar que andava a passear para baixo e para cima.

Comecei a olhar com mais atenção e realmente tudo está a ficar com uma camada muito fina castanha.

Amanhã á noite vamos medir os parametros e tirar umas fotozinhas  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos 

Assim como apareceram as algas castanhas, também apareceram centenas de bicharocos devoradores  :KnSmileyVertSourire: . Ontem à noite já quase não havia castanho no areão nem nas rochas.  :SbRequin2: 

Os parametros que temos como medir "parecem" óptimos.

Cá vai o primeiro video. 

YouTube - &#x202a;Doris Reef&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Doris!!! :SbSourire2: 

Estive a ver o vosso projecto e gostava de fazer as seguintes questões:

Veem-se dois tubos cinza um do lado esquerdo do aquário e outro do lado direito, o do lado esquerdo é a entrada de agua do aquario o do lado direito é o quê?

Tencionam colocar mais rocha ou é apenas essa??  a rocha já está na posição final ou vai ser alterada a disposição?

Que tipo de animais pretendem colocar? 

A circulação vai ficar como está ou vai ser acrescentada??

Para já é só fiquem bem.

Ps... Doris não te esqueças de responder às minhas questões   :SbSourire:  tou a brincar  :SbSourire:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Viva!
> 
> Doris!!!
> 
> Estive a ver o vosso projecto e gostava de fazer as seguintes questões:
> 
> Veem-se dois tubos cinza um do lado esquerdo do aquário e outro do lado direito, o do lado esquerdo é a entrada de agua do aquario o do lado direito é o quê?
> 
> Olá Heitor penso que esteja a falar dos que estão dentro do aquario... esses trazem os dois agua da bomba de retorno, vem num só que é bifurcado na coluna seca em dois tubos. O enjenhocas do meu marido pôs-lhe um tampão e furou em diversos pontos na vertical e no fundo para criar circulação.
> ...


obrigado pela participação.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Florbela, se ambos os tubos são para entrada de água no aquário se falhar a luz a água do aquário virá toda para a sump provocando uma inundação não? é que parece-me que enquanto o tubo do lado direito não estiver totalmente fora de água ele não desferra...???

Ainda relativamente á entrada de água na minha opinião devia ser feita do lado direito pois a entrada feita do lado esquerdo perto da bomba de circulação pode ter tendência a sair do aquário, mal entre.

No que diz respeito á rocha, sim parece-me mais que suficiente (apenas não acho que o "tronco" branche fique bem em aquários, alem de que parece-me que vai ser numa primeira fase o sitio onde vão aparecer as algas feias, mas quanto a isso são gostos e nao se discutem).

Relativamente á rocha sugiro ainda que as coloquem na posição final e as deixem estar quietas na fase inicial do ciclo do aquário sem mexer pois cada vez que metemos as mãos na água para mexer nas rochas estamos a atrasar e a reiniciar o ciclo...

É tambem minha sugestão que coloquem a iluminação definitiva pois se daqui a 1 mês aumentarem a iluminação vão disparar novamente as algas. definitiva em termos de quantidade de lampadas e definitiva em termos horários.

Nesta fase não fazia mudas de água, durante 1 mês, e portanto nao fazia testes, daqui a um mês mudava 60 ou 70 % da água e ai sim começava a fazer mudas semanais e a fazer testes.

Quanto aos vivos deves aguardar um pouco, quanto aos mangais... vão te consumir muita coisa do aquário e não sei analisando o custo beneficio...

Cavalos marinhos eu tambem sou doido por eles mas tenho um aquário a parte com 40 litros para eles.

No que á circulação diz respeito, eu colocaria sempre duas bombas uma à frente da outra, neste momento como está o aquário está a fazer uma corrente laminar sempre no mesmo sentido, o ideal é a corrente estar a fazer se em dois sentidos exemplo primeiro uma bomba empura da direita para a esquerda e depois essa bomba para e empurra outra bomba da esquerda para a direita, provocando assim um pulsar de circulação isto claro que quiseres manter corais...

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

em relacao ao aquario parece me bem , e tudo bem pensado .. secalhar alterava um pouco o layout , mas isso e uma coisa muito pessoal e ao gosto de cada um , e alem disso ja vi layouts pessimos ao inicio e depois com alguns corais e depois de estes crescerem ficarem aquarios espectaculares .. 

reparei tambem no interesse em cavalos marinhos , eu tambem os adoro e tenho um aquario com cavalos , separado do principal mas ligado a sump do principal .. para mim sao animais espectaculares , mas requerem alguns cuidados , se de inicio fizermos as coisas bem e bem pensadas esses cuidados podem ser  reduzidos  ..

podiam colocar um aquario ai ao lado com um cavalinhos  :Smile:  ficava excelente . 

vou acompanhar o topico e no que poder ajudar ajudarei e comentarei .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Ricardo,

obrigado pelos comentários e disponibilidade.

Heitor 

Obrigado também, logo á noite respondo. é que hoje elaborei uma resposta toda bonitinha com fotos exemplificativas e tudo e depois, sem querer, ao selecionar a tab do IE, cliquei na cruz :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: . estou com vontade de bater com a cabeça nas paredes... :yb624: .

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá!
> 
> Olá!
> 
> Florbela, se ambos os tubos são para entrada de água no aquário se falhar a luz a água do aquário virá toda para a sump provocando uma inundação não? é que parece-me que enquanto o tubo do lado direito não estiver totalmente fora de água ele não desferra...???
> 
> Sim desferra. No entanto temos uma válvula anti-retorno e se esta não funcionar temos dois furos no topo da sump ligados directamente ao esgoto, a água que sai também nunca será muita pois no primeiro furo quando entrar ar, desferra. 
> 
> Ainda relativamente á entrada de água na minha opinião devia ser feita do lado direito pois a entrada feita do lado esquerdo perto da bomba de circulação pode ter tendência a sair do aquário, mal entre.
> ...


aqui estão duas fotos para mostrar o que digo no inicio.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Hoje entraram mais uns amiguinhos  :SbRequin2: 

4 nassarios, 1 trochus histro, 1 hermita de patas azuis.

Temos também pelo menos 2 ophiurios brancos e 2 pretos muito pequeninos que vieram na RV. :SbOk3: 

Milhares de pulgas do mar.

Peixes está difícil de controlar a vontade, mas só para meio de Julho quando voltarmos de férias. Algumas algas castanhas e também (parecem) alguns pontos com cíanos. Muita coralina a estender-se ás rochas que inicialmente não tinham. Os parâmetros tudo  :Pracima: .

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva

Florbela

Não te esqueças de actualizar o tópico (Piada fácil)  :Coradoeolhos: 

Saudações

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Sergio

Não tem sido esquecimento  :yb624:  :yb624:  tem sido mesmo falta de tempo.

Também não tem havido muito para dizer...Algas filamentosas cor de vinho no areão  :yb620: .

Entraram mais dois ermitas de patas verdes, um strobus giga e dois bicharocos que não me recordo o nome, quando voltar a Oceanland vou perguntar  :SbRequin2: . Segunda feira estou a pensar ir buscar mais um strombus e mais uns nassarios para ajudar na limpeza. 

No fim de semana vou tentar tirar umas fotos. 

TPA todas as segundas. Parametros tudo verdinho  :SbSourire2: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

Há uns dias a esta parte os meus dois ermitas de patas verdes têm estado muito sossegados, cada um na sua rocha. Já estavamos a pensar que não estivessem bem pois, no início, eram muito activos.

Hoje, qual não é o nosso espanto, no aquário encontrámos o que parecia ser a parte das patas de dois ermitas. Tirámos do aqua com uma rede e, analisando, parece mesmo a frente dos ermitas! No entanto qualquer uma das cascas tem um ermita dentro  :yb663:  deve ser milagre  :yb624:   :yb624: .

Alguém sabe se eles mudam as patas e as tenazes ou será que estou  :SbBiere5: ?

Junto uma foto do telemóvel  :Prabaixo:  mas é o que tinha disponivel em casa.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Florbela :Olá: , 

É normal. Os ermitas, os camarões, lagostas, etc.... mudam periodicamente de "casaco".
Na fase pré e pós muda, geralmente, ficam menos activos.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Paulo

Obrigado pela resposta. Já pensava que estava a ficar louca.

Ainda procurei esta informação mas não encontrei nada.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Florbela,

Por vezes os eremitas morrem... nesse caso pelas foto não fiquei com certeza mas também provável a mudança da casca. Esta semana um dos meus também mudou de casca, no início quando vi a muda, assutou um pouco, mas depois lá vi o eremita com o mesmo padrão vivo da silva, e a casca parecia oca, então era mesmo uma mudança de pele. Normalmente isto acontece quando a água está com bons níveis de iodo.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Artur

Obrigado pelo comentário. A casca não mudaram até porque não temos nenhuma casca maior do que as que eles tem. Eles são bem grandinhos e nós estamos a começar agora o aqua  :yb665:  ainda não temos cascas disponiveis  :yb624: .

Fiquei mesmo baralhada  :SbClown:  o meu marido dizia que não podia ser...mas não me parecia que fosse outra coisa pois tinha as tenazes e tudo.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Florbela,

Escrevi mal... onde digo casca queria dizer pele...  :SbOk:  quando escrevi o post anterior devia estar com o léxico baralhado... hehe

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas.

Exosesqueleto e é constituído por quitina.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Carlos

Obrigado por mais esta informação.

Vou pesquisar com base na tua resposta.

Estou a adorar a experiencia, deveras fascinante a aquariofilia.


Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Norberto

Olá,

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Espectáculo!

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Fabuloso Vídeo!

Obrigado Paulo.

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

Já há  :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoiss:  :SbPoisson6: 

Entraram para a familia no dia 19-07-2011.

1 Salária Ramosus (fiquei apaixonada pela do Bruno Santos)
2 Ocelaris

Tudo tamanho S (o s é minusculo para ser mais interessante ver crescer)

O Areão já está limpo e branquinho. Temos um tom esverdeado em algumas rochas mas acho que a Salária já está a fazer o trabalho de casa.

Já há coralina (manchas rosas claras) a aparecer em força. :Pracima: 

Depois de férias o trabalho não tem dado um minuto de descanso  :yb620: .

Amanhã tento pôr umas fotos, porque agora está na hora da soneca.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos,

Hoje foi dia da visita aos bastidores do oceanário. :Palmas: 

Muito influenciados pelas maravilhas.... fomos comprar os nossos primeiros corais.

Muito a medo de fazer asneira e com os conselhos da aquahobby e de um aquariofilista muito simpático que lá estava, lá trouxemos uma Euphyllia glabrescens (mini) e uma catalaphylia.

A catalaphylia é para os ocelaris.  :SbRequin2:  espero que gostem da casa... :SbRiche:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Vom dia!


Não tou a ver os ocelaris a gostarem da catalafilia pelo menos os meus não gostam...

Espero que o projecto continue a correr bem.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Parabens pelo aquario, so uma duvida qualquer pessoa pode ver os bastidores do oceanario???e pode-se comprar corais?????????? sei que são perguntas tontas mas não sei pois já não é a primeira pessoa  a visitar os bastidores

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Parabens pelo aquario, so uma duvida qualquer pessoa pode ver os bastidores do oceanario???e pode-se comprar corais?????????? sei que são perguntas tontas mas não sei pois já não é a primeira pessoa a visitar os bastidores


 :Olá:  Paulo

A zona de propagação de corais não nos foi autorizada  :yb620: 

No entanto a visita aos bastidores é sob consulta junto do oceanário. Tem que ter o minimo de 8 pessoas e um máximo de 15. O custo é 5 Euros por pessoa, as crianças com menos de 13 anos tem que ser acompanhadas de um termo de responsabilidade (coisa simples, só uma linhas).

Aconselho a qualquer aquariofilista. É muito giro ver maquinaria para tratar 7 milhões de litros de água. :EEK!: 

Cumprimentos

Oceanário - Bastidores

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá!
> 
> Vom dia!
> 
> 
> Não tou a ver os ocelaris a gostarem da catalafilia pelo menos os meus não gostam...
> 
> Espero que o projecto continue a correr bem.


 :Olá:  Heitor

Vimos uma no Aquahobby no aquario de exposição. Expero que venha ensinada  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Vamos ver .... pode ser que eles gostem.

Obrigado

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

 :SbSmileyBisous:  :SbSmileyBisous:  :SbSmileyBisous: 

O meus ocellaris já não precisam de casa.... :yb620: 

Na passada quinta feira de manhã um dos ocellaris estava muito estranho, não apresentava pintas, mas nadava de uma forma estranha e parecia ter a barbatana caudal ratada. Durante a manhã morreu. A noite numa tentativa de entendermos o que se passava fomos verificar os valore e o PH estava a 8.6, atriuimos a culpa ao ph. 
Entretanto no outro dia o PH já estava normal e tudo parecia correr bem.
Onte á noite achei que o outro peixe estava esbranquiçado, mas pensei que era paranoia. Hoje de manhã o ocellaris começou com um comportamento estranho. Só andava no areão e após o almoço parecia que não ia resistir.
Como habitualmente se diz "perdido por um, perdido por mil" ainda lhe dei um banho de áqua doce, mas ao fim de uma hora de voltar ao aqua, foi para o céu dos :SbRequin2: .
Pensamos que pelo apecto deve ter sido brooklynella. Espero que não ataque a salária ramousus.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Nas férias apanhamos uma série de pequenas rochas chatas e muito perfuradas. São rochas da zona de Vale de Lobos no Algarve. Nunca tinha visto tantas rochas pequenas e conchas enormes naquela zona  :SbSourire19:  como este ano.

Trouxe umas quantas, estive a ferve-las e estava a pensar meter uns dias na sump para depois lhe colar uns moles. São pedras baixinhas e chatas que me parecem giras para colar euphilias ou zooanthus.

Que acham deste procedimento? 

Obrigado

----------


## Artur Fonseca

:Olá:  Florbela,




> ... fomos verificar os valore e o PH estava a 8.6, atriuimos a culpa ao ph.


Acho que o cálcio está um pouco elevado em simultâneo com o Magnésio extremamente baixo, nesta proporção parece que o pH tende a estar num valor elevado. Acho que corrigindo esses valores (descendo um pouco o Ca e subindo o Mg para 1260 a 1300 ppm), o pH ficará em valor mais estável e adequado aos peixes.  :SbOk:  Para essa correcção provavelmente será necessário o Kh também mais baixo, tipo entre os 7º e 8º, pois nos actuais 10ºd é um bocado elevado e então bloqueia o espaço para o Mg...




> Trouxe umas quantas, estive a ferve-las e estava a pensar meter uns dias na sump para depois lhe colar uns moles. São pedras baixinhas e chatas que me parecem giras para colar euphilias ou zooanthus.
> 
> Que acham deste procedimento?


Acho que as pedras da nossa costa têm um grau elevado de silicatos e portanto não muito recomendadas para os reefs... mas não tenho a certeza... talvez ouvir outras opiniões...

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Artur 

Mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda. Os valores estão mais estaveis embora o Mg esteja muito baixo  :yb620: .

As pedras vou esquecer.

cumprimetos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos 

Hoje demos por terminado um pequeno aquario de quarentena.

Compramos a um colega de hobby um pequeno aquario com sump para quarentena e hospital. 

Na próxima semana vamos buscar dois occelaris laranjas e um preto. Vão ter de ficar de quarentena na garagem o que vai ser um sacrificio  :yb620:  :yb620: .

Temos de nos contentar em olhar para a nossa linda salaria  :yb624:  :yb624:  que continua muito activa e comilona de algas.  :Palmas: 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos

Boas e más noticias.

As boas é que hoje foram inaugurados os novos aposentos. O aqua de quarentena.

Já lá estão 2 lindos ocellaris laranja e um espectacular ocellaris preto. (todos devem conhecer a história da aguia e da coruja, com os seus lindos filhotes  :yb624:  :yb624: ) eu também sou assim uma "mãe" babosa.

Vamos lá ver se desta temos mais sorte  :yb663: .

o azar é que a bomba de circulação ontem á noite foi-se  :Frown:  o condensador está queimado. Hoje lá fomos comprar uma sunsun de urgência até reparemos aquela ou ganharmos coragem para gastar uns bons  :SbRiche:  talvez numa vortec....

Cumprimentos a todos

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Florbela, só agora é que o teu post, desejo-te muita sorte  :Wink: 

Diz-me uma coisa como te livraste das cyanos? Epá estou maluco com isso, estou farto de limpar a rochar mexer nas bombas ver os parâmetros e nada :/

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  João

Se queres que te diga não sei muito bem como.

Todas as semanas aspiravamos (mas dali a umas horas estava quase igual), TPA semanal de 10%, comida para os peixes. 

No que andei a ler sobre o assunto, vi o comentário por diversas vezes de que as cyanos são oportunistas e que quando há mais nitratos desaparecem por falta de condições. Assim comecei a dar mais papita à bicharada, até porque com o medo dos nitratos e afins estava a notar que tinha menos pulgas do mar e menos actividade de ofiurios (tenho centenas dos brancos), talvez porque a comida não estava a chegar. 

Tudo suposições.... de principiante.

No entanto, parece que deu certo pois temos a areia branquinha... :SbSourire24:

----------


## João Seguro

Tenho que ponderar tudo o que me dizem porque estou a ficar farto de as ver. Fico com o aquário muito feio.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

 :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 

Não tenho sorte com os ocellaris. 

O preto, durante a noite, saltou para o chão, não gostou do aquario de quarentena. 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Epa,

Se eu fosse um peixe tb n gostava de ficar de quarentena :SbPiggy: . Pq estas a fazer quarenta aos peixes?. Não fiz a nenhum dos meus.

Saudações

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Epa,
> 
> Se eu fosse um peixe tb n gostava de ficar de quarentena. Pq estas a fazer quarenta aos peixes?. Não fiz a nenhum dos meus.
> 
> Saudações


 :Olá:  Sérgio

Pois, mas eu tenho uma salaria tão bonita que tenho medo de trazer alguma doença para dentro do aqua principal... Viste o exemplo do ictio do Fabiano  :SbSmileyBisous: . 

Já me morreram dois ocellaris que não tenho a certeza se foi brooklynella ou comida a mais... na altura fiquei com medo que a salaria também fosse para os anjinhos.

Vamos fazer uma proteção em acrilico para que não volte a acontecer. Nós compramos o aqua em 2ª mão e só depois de cheio é que vimos que a coluna seca está muito em cima e a agua fica muito á superficie. :Cool: 

Obrigado por comentares  :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Florbela,

Nos valores do reefstats o Kh a 8ºd e o Cálcio a 420ppm está perfeito. Porém o valor de Magnésio está muito baixo mesmo... se for possível manter esses valores de Kh e Ca e subir o Magnésio para uns 1260ppm estaria perfeito. A salinidade nos 1025 para os corais está óptimo também. E a Amónia, Nitritos e Nitratos zerados ou próximos de zero, óptimo também.

Eu recomendaria a utilização de Tropic Marin Tripple Buffer, que é muito fácil de usar e normalmente é uma grande ajuda para corrigir desequilíbrios entre os três parâmetros.  :SbOk: 

Em relação à perda dos ocellaris, poderá ter sido a ciclagem não concluída do aquário de quarentena?

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Artur

Peço desculpa de só agora responder.

Não temos realmente feito ciclagem do aqua de quarentena  :yb665:  o que temos feito é pôr agua do aquario principal que retiramos a quando da TPA (50litros) e mais uns 40 a 50 litros de água nova.

O que não saltou para o abismo está no aquario principal muito bem disposto e bem gordinho  :Pracima: 

Junto envio fotos do aqua de quarentena.

Aquario




Sump



Os 1ºs peixinhos a passar pela quarentena, 1 ganhou asas e foi para os anjinhos  :yb620: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## João Seguro

mas onde é que tu compras os peixes? Só vêm peixes com problemas o.O

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Florbela,

Esse áqua de quarentena não precisa de muita luz, portanto pergunto, porque não o tapas com uma rede qualquer (larga) ou com um bocado de acrílico furado em meia dúzia de sítios? Sempre se evitam os bunge jumpings sem corda...

----------


## Florbela Tavares

Olá João

Acho que em vez de um aquqrio de quarentena tenho de arranjar um psicologo para peixes. :yb624: 
Cumps

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Bruno

Este problema já está resolvido, eu tenho andando muito perguiçosa com os updates ao post.

Como o aquario de quarentena foi comprado em 2ª mão é um bocado grande. Assim fizemos um furo mais a baixo no vidro e mudámos a coluna seca. Ganhamos no nº de litros e evitamos os jumpings. 

Neste momento já  temos lá dois novos habitantes. 1 Flavescente e uma "Doris".

Vou tentar pôr fotos.

Obrigado

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, então como estão a correr as coisas? mete ai umas fotos novas :P

abraço

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Boas, então como estão a correr as coisas? mete ai umas fotos novas :P
> 
> abraço


 :Olá:  João 

Desculpa só agora responder, mas o trabalho tem apertado e eu penso sempre "hoje á noite é que ponho as fotos" e depois nada  :SbSourire: 

Bom Natal para ti e toda a tua familia....incluido   :SbPoiss:  :SbRequin2:  :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  a todos cá vão umas novidades....























a qualidade da máquina deixa muito a desejar, mas o dinheirinho do subsidio foi mais curto e os  :SbRiche:  não chegam para tudo.

Espero que gostem....nós cá em casa estamos a adorar. Mesmo com algas  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

Não tenho ainda a foto na galeria, por isso ainda não a ponho hoje no post.... mas o Pai Natal troxe uma prendinha muito  :Pracima: . um acanthurus leucosternon.  :SbSourire19: 

Desejo um Natal cheio de Amor e Esperança a todos os membros do forum e suas familias.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas esse peixe é muito bonito, boa sorte com ele, pelo que sei às vezes são difíceis de manter. Um bom natal  :Wink:

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Boas esse peixe é muito bonito, boa sorte com ele, pelo que sei às vezes são difíceis de manter. Um bom natal


Obrigado João  :Xmascheers: 

Cá vão 2 fotos do novo habitante.  :SbPoiss: 





é muito bonito e come algas que é uma beleza... também é um bom "adubador" das que por lá ficam.  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá Dª Florbela (Doris)  :Coradoeolhos: 

Estive a ler o seu tópico desde inicio e gostei muito do que vi, tudo bem planeado e organizado, parabéns.   :Palmas: 
Infelizmente essas perdas acontecem, ninguém gosta, eu por exemplo morreram-me os peixes todos de uma virada só, também não entendo  :Icon Cry: 
Mas com força de vontade tudo se resolve e vai haver mais sorte com os próximos peixinhos.
Eu também sou assim, afeiçoo-me aos animais e depois quando morrem choro que nem uma madalena arrependida.
Não fazia ideia que frequenta a mesma loja que eu, muito bom ter conhecidos perto para poder trocar ideias e experiencias.

Quando quiser combinamos um cafezinho para vir conhecer o meu aquário, terei muito gosto em vos receber.

Qualquer coisa que possa ajudar é só dizer.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá Dª Florbela (Doris) 
> 
> Estive a ler o seu tópico desde inicio e gostei muito do que vi, tudo bem planeado e organizado, parabéns.  
> Infelizmente essas perdas acontecem, ninguém gosta, eu por exemplo morreram-me os peixes todos de uma virada só, também não entendo 
> Mas com força de vontade tudo se resolve e vai haver mais sorte com os próximos peixinhos.
> Eu também sou assim, afeiçoo-me aos animais e depois quando morrem choro que nem uma madalena arrependida.
> Não fazia ideia que frequenta a mesma loja que eu, muito bom ter conhecidos perto para poder trocar ideias e experiencias.
> 
> Quando quiser combinamos um cafezinho para vir conhecer o meu aquário, terei muito gosto em vos receber.
> ...


Obrigado Ana

Terei o maior gosto e o mesmo se aplica ao meu.... se quizer dar uma espreitadela ás minhas alguinhas, quando for para o lado de Olhalvo dê-me um toque.

Bjinhos

----------


## João Seguro

Olá. e umas fotos? Já lá vão uns 2 meses. Como está tudo por aí?

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá. e umas fotos? Já lá vão uns 2 meses. Como está tudo por aí?


 :Olá:  João

Vai tudo andando muito verde  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue: .

Já temos uma maxi equipe de limpeza, aumentamos em mais de 20 nassários e 20 ermitas de patas castanhas e um trouchos histrus XXL mas continuamos a ter muitas algas verdes e pouca coralina. O magnesio também tende a estar para o baixote.

Inseri também à +- 3 semanas um saco de carvão e uma caixa de siporax mas sem quaquer aditivo. O Siporax é só para proporcionar habitat para as bactérias, não para começar com aditivos  :yb668: .

Vou tentar por umas fotos no fim de semana. 

Temos que ter calma e dar tempo ao tempo.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Florbela,

E o Leucosternon dá-se bem?
Nunca teve Ictio?

Quanto às algas...
Parece que sofremos todos do mesmo!!!

Será síndrome de principiante? Ou será pressa de principiante que não faz 6 meses de ciclo? :yb665: 

Abraço,

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá Florbela,
> 
> E o Leucosternon dá-se bem?
> Nunca teve Ictio?
> 
> Quanto às algas...
> Parece que sofremos todos do mesmo!!!
> 
> Será síndrome de principiante? Ou será pressa de principiante que não faz 6 meses de ciclo?
> ...


 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  pois se calhar tens razão, as pressas dão sempre em vagar.....

o Leucosternon está 5* (ou parece) come muito bem algas liofilizadas e congelados. 

Também anda sempre a picar algas mas parece não gostar das grandes...só das muito pequeninas.  :yb620: 

Ictio nunca notei no aqua. Também tenho uma hepatus e nunca notamos nada.

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> pois se calhar tens razão, as pressas dão sempre em vagar.....
> 
> o Leucosternon está 5* (ou parece) come muito bem algas liofilizadas e congelados. 
> 
> Também anda sempre a picar algas mas parece não gostar das grandes...só das muito pequeninas. 
> 
> Ictio nunca notei no aqua. Também tenho uma hepatus e nunca notamos nada.
> 
> Abraço


Ainda bem,
É que dizem que o Leucosternon é muito mais sensível que o Hepatus.
Um amigo meu teve um com 6 meses de Áqua e não sobreviveu.
Ainda bem que o teu está de optima saúde.  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Florbela
Estes ouriços são excelentes comedores de algas.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...591&pcatid=591

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Florbela
> Estes ouriços são excelentes comedores de algas.
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...591&pcatid=591


 :Olá:  Pedro

Já pensamos num destes, mas temos tido medo que ele seja muito sensivel. O aqua tem 9 meses....

Ouvi dizer que os ouriços atacam a coralina no entanto não vi referencia a esse ponto aqui na liveaquaria em relação a esta especie. Tens experiencia?

Cumps

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

É verdade sim são excelentes comem as algas, a coralina e incomodam os corais na sua passagem, para mim chegou os que tive.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> É verdade sim são excelentes comem as algas, a coralina e incomodam os corais na sua passagem, para mim chegou os que tive.





> Ouvi dizer que os ouriços atacam a coralina no entanto não vi referencia a esse ponto aqui na liveaquaria em relação a esta especie. Tens experiencia?


Boas,

Tenho um desses ouriços já por um bom tempo e realmente faz um bom trabalho a comer algas.

No entanto, relativamente recentemente, e acho que devido ao aquário ter diminuido a presença de algas (possivelmente devido ao método de redução de fosfatos e nitratos do zeovit), parece-me que ele andava a passar um pouco de fome... e então tinha notado que ele andava a comer coralina da rocha e vidros. Mas pior ainda, foi tipo a gota de água, foi quando mais recentemente o vi comer bocados de uma caulastrea verde e também noutra ocasião, assentado a comer ramos de uma pocillopora...  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  Para não falar que o tipo andava constantemente a derrubar os corais que tenho assentes no eggcrate...

Então cheguei a pensar tirá-lo do sistema mas entretanto vi também a possibilidade de o mover para o refúgio e foi isso que aconteceu. Neste momento esses problemas já ficaram resolvidos no aquário principal.  :Cool:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> Já pensamos num destes, mas temos tido medo que ele seja muito sensivel. O aqua tem 9 meses....
> 
> Ouvi dizer que os ouriços atacam a coralina no entanto não vi referencia a esse ponto aqui na liveaquaria em relação a esta especie. Tens experiencia?
> 
> Cumps


Tambem atacam a coralina mas a coralina so serve para tapar os poros da rocha.

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  

Obrigado a todos. 

Já percebi, como tudo na vida tem coisas boas  e más.  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Vou ver quantos  :SbRiche:  é que custa um bichinho destes e depois tomo a decisão. 

Posso sempre fazer como o Artur se ele se começar a portar mal  :SbPoiss: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Ana Claudia

Olá Florbela

Eu também sou um pouco maçarica na aquariofilia marinha, mas pelo pouco que sei (e que me foi explicado por um grnde senhor dos reefs) quando há algas é significado de que há fosfatos para as mesmas crescerem, pois sem fosfatos elas não teem "alimento" para crescerem e se propagar.
Também me foi explicado que nós com os testes apenas medimos um dos 4 tipos de fosfatos existentes, pois existe fosfatos organicos em particulas, organicos dissolvidos, inorganicos em particulas e inorganicos em dissolvidos, e os nossos testes apenas medem os fosfatos inorganicos dissolvidos. Os mais experientes e intendidos que me corrijam se estiver errada.
Por isso aconselho a anilisar bem a situação dos fosfatos.

Se puder ajudar em mais alguma questão estarei disponivel para o mesmo.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Doris,  :Smile: 

Excelente montagem, com alguns erros já mencionados, mas nada de grave. Em relação ao sistema, tembem gostei do que vi, agora o tempo é vai fazer com que o aquário fiqeu ainda melhor. Notei num promenor no aquário de quarentena! Esse tubo de slicone que vem da bomba de retono, vai até ao fundo aquário? 

cumprimentos
carlos
,



> Artur
> 
> Peço desculpa de só agora responder.
> 
> Não temos realmente feito ciclagem do aqua de quarentena  o que temos feito é pôr agua do aquario principal que retiramos a quando da TPA (50litros) e mais uns 40 a 50 litros de água nova.
> 
> O que não saltou para o abismo está no aquario principal muito bem disposto e bem gordinho 
> 
> Junto envio fotos do aqua de quarentena.
> ...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Notei num promenor no aquário de quarentena! Esse tubo de slicone que vem da bomba de retono, vai até ao fundo aquário?


Bem notado, Carlos. Se eventualmente o tubo estiver assim e sem um furo acima (próximo da superfície, anti-sifão), ou válvula anti-retorno, por exemplo, se a luz falhar o volume de água do aquário acima pode literalmente esvaziar completamente...

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Bem notado, Carlos. Se eventualmente o tubo estiver assim e sem um furo acima (próximo da superfície, anti-sifão), ou válvula anti-retorno, por exemplo, se a luz falhar o volume de água do aquário acima pode literalmente esvaziar completamente...





> Olá Doris, 
> 
> Excelente montagem, com alguns erros já mencionados, mas nada de grave. Em relação ao sistema, tembem gostei do que vi, agora o tempo é vai fazer com que o aquário fiqeu ainda melhor. Notei num promenor no aquário de quarentena! Esse tubo de slicone que vem da bomba de retono, vai até ao fundo aquário? 
> 
> cumprimentos
> carlos
> ,


 :Olá:  obrigado aos dois pela vossa participação

Não há problema com e o esvaziar pois o tubo é todo cheio de furos para que isso não aconteça e também para criar alguma circulação. Inicialmente pensamos não por bomba circulação. No entanto da próxima vez que usarmos o aquario vou adquirir uma bomba pequena de circulação pois quando trouxe os ultimos dois para o aqua principal os animais ficaram horas em frente da bomba de circulação, deveriam estar a sentir muito a falta do movimento da agua.   :SbPoiss: .

Fiquei muito triste comigo mesma por lhes ter infringido sofrimento.  :Icon Cry:

----------

